# So sad



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sad for my friend. He has a Mali that we have worked together for the past year. We had him ready to go 1,2,3 and were planning to show at the Mali nationals and, I at least, fully expected to win. 

This week he traveled quite a ways to show for the IPO1 and allowed himself plenty of time for the dog to become acclimated to a different field and helper. It is a young dog (just turned two) so I agreed that it was a good idea. He arrived at the trial field on Monday, and after practicing the front half he sent the dog for a courage test. The catch was not ideal and the dog is suffering from severe spinal trauma. After the catch they called it a day and the next morning the dog was unable to stand. He took the dog to the vet and the vet found severe swelling between the c2 and c3 vertebrae. It is possible that the dog will never be able to work again. 
We had discussed making sure that any helper that would catch this dog was a capable helper. The helper at this trial was a multiple time national helper and we felt that he would be capable of keeping this dog safe. 

Anyway, I just needed to vent. Thanks for listening.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that really sucks! Don't count the dog out just yet. My dog Heidi was jammed up really bad (collapsed on the ground screaming we all thought she was going to die) and was out for about a year. She eventually came back. We have her on supplements and are very careful who she works on. Every so often a nerve will pinch or she gets sore, but for the most part she's back to doing what she loves. For a little while when she first came back she was a little hesitant on the long bite but she is over that now. Good thoughts your way.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG that is just devastating. 

Best wishes to your friend and his dog.

Now I understand why people fear their dogs getting jammed.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How sad - I hope this dog is able to at least walk again, if not work if that's what the owner decides to do depending on how the dog does. 

Accidents happen in any sport, unfortunately, and it's a risk we all must take when competing with our dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your friend and his Mali..that is everyone's nightmare who does this sport.... :'( :'( I hope the dog recovers.....It happens with the best of helpers as well as the beginners...

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I helper can't keep a launching dog coming full speed down a field safe from neck, back, or teeth injuries. It happens with good helpers, bad helpers, because of the nature of the launch and speed. No more than the NFL can stop head trauma with equipment and new rules. The players are too big too fast and launching into each other. 
Really sorry to hear about the dog, but this is an evolution of the the sport,( this launching behavior in courage test) and it comes with prices for the dog....usually later in the dogs life.
I hope the dog fully recovers!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry about the dog. 

When i started doing helper work someone told me "if you're worried about hurting someone's dog, stop doing helperwork now before you even start... The day will come when you hurt a dog, it's just the nature of the sport".

That being said, I had major compression fractures of two vertebrae and was told I couldn't play sports anymore... Yet here I am, doing helperwork. Don't give up hope


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So sorry for your friend and his dog. Hoping the dog fully recovers.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm pretty sure the same thing happened to one of our member's Mal. That Mal was an outrageously awesome dog too. He retired too early. 

Sorry about your friend's dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That really sucks, I hope the dog is ok and recovers fully


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure he's devastated I know I would be, I hope he can get some relief for the dog..


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Any updates on how he is doing?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, very sad. One of my biggest fears of injury for my own dog is the courage test.
Sad for the dog, handler and the helper that was involved.


----------

